
The Paradox of Building America's Green Lifestyle Grid - hownottowrite
https://mountainjournal.org/renewable-energy-solves-one-problem-but-creates-another
======
mrpopo
Very important article.

A point that failed to be mentioned is this one : as the mining demand goes
up, more and more "low-concentration" mines will be opened, requiring more
energy to extract the same amount of raw materials. And, unfortunately, the
mining industry is also entirely reliant on fossil fuels. Mining dump trucks
carry up to 700t of material, it's hard to imagine the size of the battery
that would move such a thing.

Another reason why major changes in lifestyle are inevitable, and solar
panels, wind turbines and carbon capture plants won't cut it.

